# Can't install Apache because of Perl



## include- (Nov 23, 2012)

So, I'm trying to install Apache on FreeBSD 9.0:

[cmd=]cd /usr/ports/www/apache22 && make install clean[/cmd] 

I chose the options and marked OK and it started installing but when I get into this part:

http://i.imgur.com/6qJ4I.jpg

The installation gets stuck! The download of perl-5.14.2.tar.bz2 never begins!

How can I resolve this?


----------



## cpm@ (Nov 23, 2012)

Please, be sure that your ports tree is always up to date, and try to fetch again. Run the following command for updating using portsnap:
[CMD=]# portsnap fetch update[/CMD]

You can use other methods for updating of FreeBSD Ports Tree, read the handbook section "Using the Ports Collection".


----------



## include- (Nov 23, 2012)

cpu82 said:
			
		

> Please, be sure that your ports tree is always up to date, and try to fetch again. Run the following command for updating using portsnap:
> [CMD=]# portsnap fetch update[/CMD]
> You can use other methods for updating of FreeBSD Ports Tree, read the handbook section "Using the Ports Collection".



I already do it but the problem persists. I think the problem is in the "MASTER_SITES="...

How can I change this parameter in Makefile?


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 23, 2012)

Please turn off the flash when taking pictures of objects that give off light.

It's trying to download the distfiles for Perl there.  Adding

```
RANDOMIZE_MASTER_SITES=yes
```
to /etc/make.conf will make it use distfile sites in random order, helpful when one is slow or not responding.


----------



## include- (Nov 24, 2012)

wblock@ said:
			
		

> Please turn off the flash when taking pictures of objects that give off light.
> 
> It's trying to download the distfiles for Perl there.  Adding
> 
> ...



I finally found the problem, it's on the ftp connections. I am trying to install bash, this uses other ftp and I can't downloaded either... So it's a ftp problem..

All packages that starts on ftp://ftp ... I can't download it but on http://ftp.... it works fine.


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 24, 2012)

FTP not working is often a firewall problem.


----------



## include- (Nov 24, 2012)

wblock@ said:
			
		

> FTP not working is often a firewall problem.



From the FreeBSD firewall? How can I open port 21?


----------



## include- (Nov 24, 2012)

I forgot to say, I'm using IPFW firewall with firewall_type="open".


----------

